# udev & device-mapper

## chabo

After some update of udev I have strange problem with ICH7 Intel raid. Before this update my discs was identified in /dev/mapper and there were symlinks /dev/dm-x.

After this update devices in /dev/mapper disappeared but /dev/dm-x are regular devices so I rewrite entries in /etc/fstab and grub configuration. My system boot-up normal.

but some commands fail because they try to open old devices in /dev/mapper.

I use "genkernel --dmraid all" for kernel building.

grub entry:

kernel (hd0,6)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/dm-4 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 dodmraid pci=routeirq vga=0x31b real_resume=/dev/dm-5

fstab:

/dev/dm-4       /                        ext4            defaults,noatime                1 2

/dev/dm-1       /mnt/windows/c  ntfs-3g         force,locale=sk_SK.UTF-8  0 0

/dev/dm-2       /mnt/windows/d  ntfs-3g         force,locale=sk_SK.UTF-8  0 0

/dev/dm-3       /mnt/windows/e  ntfs-3g         force,locale=sk_SK.UTF-8  0 0

none               /proc                  proc            defaults                            0 0

none               /dev/shm            tmpfs           defaults                           0 0

/dev/dm-5       none                  swap            sw                                   0

pass ~ # ls -la /dev/ | grep dm-

brw-rw----  1 root disk  253,   0 Sep  5 15:25 dm-0

brw-rw----  1 root disk  253,   1 Sep  5 15:25 dm-1

brw-rw----  1 root disk  253,   2 Sep  5 15:25 dm-2

brw-rw----  1 root disk  253,   3 Sep  5 15:25 dm-3

brw-rw----  1 root disk  253,   4 Sep  5 15:25 dm-4

brw-rw----  1 root disk  253,   5 Sep  5 15:25 dm-5

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root         4 Sep  5 15:25 root -> dm-4

pass ~ # ls -la /dev/mapper/

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root     60 Sep  5 15:25 .

drwxr-xr-x 13 root root   3680 Sep  5 15:27 ..

crw-------  1 root root 10, 62 Sep  5 15:25 control

pass ~ # swapon -a

swapon: /dev/mapper/isw_cjgchfffgb_Raid18: stat failed: No such file or directory

Also /etc/init.d/localmount fails to mount my windows filesystems because of this issue, but when I mount it from command "ntfs-3g /dev/dm-1 /mnt/windows/c" it works.

Any ideas?

----------

## chabo

And I also had to unemerged device-mapper cuase it's blocking by udev.

----------

## chabo

Anyone?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

chabo,

The functionality of device-mapper has been moved to lvm2, so you need to install lvm2 is you don't already have it.

Hint.  If you edit your original post instead of replying to yourself, you post stays in the Unanswered Posts search results.

----------

